# Traveling from Boston to Orlando



## Andrea (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello all...

If I'm posting in completely the wrong place, I hope that you will forgive me, but I'm desperate for information and this place is the ONLY one I've seen of its kind!

I'm planning a trip from Boston to Orlando (due to an EXTREME fear of flying as well as a desire to finally take a train  ). I have a couple of questions about it though.

First, the connection between the Boston-NYC train and the NYC-Orlando train is only 50 minutes. Is it possible to do that, or will we inevitablely end up missing the second train???

Second, my companion (okay, boyfriend... we're travelling to meet his family) is very tall. Is he going to be too cramped in one of the little "roomettes"?

Third, and lastly, how crowded are the trains? Will we be able to walk around a bit?

Thank you all for ANY information.

Sincerely,

Andrea


----------



## AlanB (Jan 7, 2006)

Andrea,

First, it could be risky to make that connection. The odds are in your favor that you'd make it, but if you don't, you loose. Now from the decription, it sounds like you are taking train #95 to NY. If that is the case, I'd consider booking train #95 to Washington DC, as Amtrak recommends, and then board the Silver Star train #91 in Washington.

That is a guarenteed connection, meaning that if you miss it, it's Amtrak's problem to deal with. They have to get you on another train or put you up in a hotel till the next days train. If you go with the NY connection, then you are on your own if train #95 from Boston runs late.

Next, that will depend on just how tall your boyfriend is. The upper bed can accomodate someone 6' 2" and the lower bed can handle 6' 6". So the odds are that he probably should be ok, unless he's extremely tall. Now he may have to watch his head going thru doors and such, and if he's more than 6' 5" or so he might not be able to stand up straight in the room.

Finally, you should have no trouble walking around the train. Certainly you'll be walking to the dining car for all of your meals, you can spend time in the cafe/lounge car, and at the very least you can always walk through the coaches. You may not be able sit in them, if they are full, but you can walk through them.


----------



## aviva_dawn (Jan 7, 2006)

Andrea:

In my experience, I don't support the idea of having less than a 90 minute connection between trains. Anything can happen, and you'd be grateful to have to have the extra time in case something does.

My boyfriend and I considered a roomette, but we decided against it because my boyfriend is 6'2 and we found it ridiculous to have a room that is only as large as 3 phone booths. (or so...) I don't know if you're boyfriend is taller than mine, but we're simply going to pay the extra for a " Bedroom" because the slightly more space in the room would be much appreciated. If you have the extra funds available, I'd suggest that you spring for a "Bedroom".

Walking around on a train is great, and is also encouraged! A train could be crowded or not so much depending on the time that you're traveling during the year. The summers are more crowded that the winters on some routes, and it's the opposite for others.

When are you planning on traveling?

If you need any other information, just ask!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info so far!

We're planning on travelling at the end of January and coming back the first week of February.

The cost is the only thing that's killing me about the whole thing. I've stopped comparing the cost of train travel to the cost of plane travel 

I did think of another question... do the seats in the rooms or roomettes recline? It doesn't look like it in the pictures but it's kinda hard to tell!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 7, 2006)

Guest said:


> The cost is the only thing that's killing me about the whole thing.  I've stopped comparing the cost of train travel to the cost of plane travel


While I do understand that the cost is an issue vs. flying, there are a few benefits to train travel. First, it's far more relaxing and comfortable than flying. Second, and this might help a bit with the idea of cost, all of your meals are included on the Florida train in the price of your ticket.

You do have to take those meals in the dining car, not the cafe car though. And it doesn't include alcohol or a tip. But again, meals for two does help to make the overall cost of the sleeper more palatable. You will have to pay on regional train from Boston, should you visit the cafe car there.

You also get to use the Club Acela Lounge either in NY or DC, depending on where you board the Florida train.

Two other suggestions, book as early as you can, cause prices will go up as more rooms get sold. Additionally, if you have a flexible schedule, check other travel days and check both Florida trains. You may find different prices on different days and/or trains. Also make sure that you book the Boston to NY/DC train in the same reservation. Otherwise you will get charged a premium for the train out of Boston.



Guest said:


> I did think of another question... do the seats in the rooms or roomettes recline?  It doesn't look like it in the pictures but it's kinda hard to tell!


No the seat in the bedroom don't recline, but they are pretty comfortable and I can slouch down pretty well in them. The seats do fold down to make the lower bed however.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 8, 2006)

Speaking as someone who is 6' 2", I've slept in both the Upper and Lower bunks in both Viewliners and Superliners, never had an issue. I personally think the Roomette is just fine for two people, you figure out a way to sit comfortably, that you don't think about just looking at it. I mean the bedrooms are nice to be able to stretch out in and have the private shower, but for my money, I'll take the Roomette.


----------



## Chi_Train_Fan (Jan 8, 2006)

I also think you could make the roomette work. Please take a look at these pictures of the Viewliner Roomette Accomodation.

Viewliner Roomette


----------



## AmtrakFan (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking at the Photos I think it will do for a 6'2 person but I would ask them if you book see what the agents think. I believe a roomette will do just fine, I have done a Superliner one and it did perfectly.


----------



## Joe (Jan 8, 2006)

I am 6' 4" and I slept in a roomette on the Silver Meteor this past October. It is fine. No problem with sleeping on the bed.

Joe P.


----------

